# S3 Powersports Titan Axle



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

New axle on the market..... everyone be sure to check them out

Just google or facebook S3 (Sthree) Powersports.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

From what I have read they are only available in stock length,, it was stated OEM replacement axle but much stronger or equal to the strength of a Rhino. Maybe they will have custom lengths soon. Looks like they would with all the lifts they sell.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

What bout this version P? I didnt even realize it had their contact info! My bad


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Guys, please don't post the picture. Rules are rules & even I must follow them which is why I didnt post it. (Contact info on it). Otherwise I obviously would have.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Just posted a FB screen shot,,,,,,,,,,my bad.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Caleb that's fine.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok good yea i didnt review the pic before i posted


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm glad there's more competition for these axels there's no way in heck these cost anywhere close to that much to make


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

if S3 sells it then its going to be expensive. S3 caters to a small cross section of riders who love for people to know that they have lots of money to spend.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Kinda like can-am riders !!!!! ^ lol jk the more available the better in my opinion


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they said the cost will be around $200 each.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

That's a fair price , for a really good axel I guess time will tell


----------

